# January day hike - Apache Nat Forest NM



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

A friend and I, plus pooch and goats, took a great day hike this week. We went up Cottonwood Canyon in the Apache National Forest in SW New Mexico. Elevation was about 7000 ft. It was a beautiful day, clear, about 50 degrees. There's a little snow in the shade and in the bottom of the canyon. No trail up the canyon, other than what the cows and elk have made. Nice cliffs, a pretty waterfall, some caves where the Indians probably hung out. We had it all to ourselves.The dog and the goats were in heaven (so were we!). Here are some pics.

Where we went.









Things we saw.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the pics...


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

That waterfall is really cool!


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, what great goat hiking terrain!!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Gorgeous hike!


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Are these pics from Unit 15??


----------

